# Hacken sich die Versionen von Acorbat Reader 4.0 und 5.0



## lordofscotland (25. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute, wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich den Acrobat Reader 4.0 und den 5.0 auf ein System installiere, behaken die sich dann gegenseitig oder laufen beide ohne Probleme???

Soll hier nämlich eine CD erstellen wo die Version 5.0 draufkommt, nun ist das Prob halt was ist wenn der Käufer die 4.0 auf seinem rechner hat.


Mfg

lordofscotland


----------



## Christoph (28. Januar 2002)

ich glaub das gibt keine Probleme! Warum sollen die versionen sich "behaken"??? ist dir das schon mal passiert??

mfg Hochi


----------



## lordofscotland (28. Januar 2002)

*Hatte noch nicht das Prob*

Hi,

nun ich hatte noch nicht das Problem, weiss nur nicht ob sich die beiden versionen irgendwie doch behaken.
Bei Adobe steht jedenfalls nix.

Danke

Mfg

Mike


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

*mmmmphhhh*

wenns noch nicht vorgekommen ist war soll es dann passieren! schau mal:

1.) ist vom gleichen Hersteller.
2.) gleiches Produkt
is ja nur ein Update--was soll den da Probleme geben???

erst ausprobiern und dan fragen!!!


----------



## lordofscotland (29. Januar 2002)

*Nun erklär das mal Professoren??*

Moin,

ist nun mal so das ich den ganzen Zauber Professoren erklären muss, die gucken dann wie Schwein ins Uhrwerk und fragen mich dann warum geht das, auf meinem System, win2k prof, zu Hause laufen beide nebeneinander ohne Problem zu machen, hier haben die nur win95 und da weiss ich nicht ob das so ohne weiteres geht.
Darf es leider auch nicht ausprobieren.


Mfg

Mike (lordofscotland)


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

ich würd sagen verlass dich auf adobe. aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass wir in der Firma auch mehrer versionen vom reader installiert haben. dass läuft auch reibungslos!!!

CU Hochi


----------



## lordofscotland (29. Januar 2002)

*Thanks*

Ok werd ich den das heute verklickern, mal sehen ob die das so ohne Einwende (ich hör die schon geht das) klappt.

Danke für die Hilfe

Greetings

Mike


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

cu


----------

